# High School Theology Resources



## therussellhome (Jul 21, 2021)

My wife and I homeschool our three kids (she gets credit for most of the work). While we are not new to reformed theology we are new to taking it seriously. My oldest son is in highschool and we want to provide him a better grounding than either of us got. As a family we are studying our way through the WCF and WLC. For a Bible course we are thinking of giving him a mix of theology and apologetics.

Poking around here and based on what we've looked at we are leaning toward using Sproul's "Truths we confess" to build on our study of the confessions. For apologetics we are thinking of combining Strobel for evidential with Pratt's "Every Thought Captive" for presuppositional (referencing this thread).

Thoughts?


----------



## Jack K (Jul 21, 2021)

For theology, look at Berkhof's _Manual of Christian Doctrine_. A well-schooled high schooler should be able to handle the _Manual_, even though it was originally written for more advanced students. It is concise, precise, and clear, and it makes an excellent reference work for the rest of one's life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 21, 2021)

Sproul's _Everyone's a Theologian_, as well as Ferguson's _The Christian Life_ are both excellent starters in theology as well as Berkhof.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gjensen (Jul 21, 2021)

A Brief Compendium of Bible Truth, Alexander
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jul 21, 2021)

In my opinion, A.A. Hodge's commentary on the confession is the best around. Pdfs are available at monergism too I believe.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 21, 2021)

therussellhome said:


> Pratt's "Every Thought Captive" for presuppositional (referencing this thread).


I second this. It is very helpful.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jul 21, 2021)

James Beeke's Bible Doctrine for Teens and Young Adults is amazing. Here are some links:









Bible Doctrine for Teens & Young Adults Volume 1. James W. Beeke | eBay


Chapters 1 - 10. 1994 printing. Book is in great shape with clean pages and bright cover.



www.ebay.com













Bible Doctrine for Teens and Young Adults, Vol. 1 - Teacher's Guide (Beeke)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org





A three volume set. Rich and full yet easy to understand.


----------



## therussellhome (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks, everyone


----------

